# First show, are these appropriate blends?



## Carmen_Honey (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello 

I will be attending my first craft show in just over a months time (on a similar note, this is my first time posting so, pleased to met you :smile: )

Along with a heap of other bits and bobs ive decided to take along a few soaps (originally i wasn't, there is another soaper there but she uses FO and her soaps are brightly coloured and decorated (mine are quite simple)). 

The blends ive almost decided on are as follows
-Lemongrass and litsea
-Lavender and Patch
-Pink grapefruit, litsea and cedarwood
-Spearmint and peppermint
-Bergamot and lavender
-Unscented
-Floating exfoliating poppy seed

Do you more experienced soapers or crafter marketers think these blends are appropriate for a small selection at a very open demographic (and small spaced) market.

Many advance thanks 
Carmen


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  They sound like nice soaps.  How long have you been a soapmaker?   I would however check with your market to see if it's okay for you to sell soap as well.  Several of our markets only allow 1 soap person.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 30, 2015)

Are those soaps you already have? Or soaps you expect to cure in a month's time? If its the latter you may not have given yourself enough cure time.

I find that lavender people love just straight lavender, so I would make one soap just lavender. And then one patchouli or patchouli mix. I cant even imagine what the grapefruit/litsea/cedar smells like - might need to try that one.


----------



## Carmen_Honey (Jun 30, 2015)

Hiya 

Ive been making soap for family and friends for almost 3 years and never sold any until this year, and even then only online (which ive enjoyed as people are far more honest online  but so far have received only positive reviews) 
The market im attending is run by a couple of lovely ex hippies hehe and they dont much care for rules (which is why i thought to start there), though maybe they should implement a limit of similar sellers as there is about 5 knitters alone 

Thanks



Seawolfe said:


> Are those soaps you already have? Or soaps you expect to cure in a month's time? If its the latter you may not have given yourself enough cure time.
> 
> I find that lavender people love just straight lavender, so I would make one soap just lavender. And then one patchouli or patchouli mix. I cant even imagine what the grapefruit/litsea/cedar smells like - might need to try that one.


Those are ones i already have and have been curing for almost 2 months (i wouldn't be comfortable with a 1 month cure time) 

I was thinking i need some that are straightforward 1 scenters, and your patch and lavender suggestions are i think just the ticket. The litsea, grapefruit and cedar is surprisingly lovely (its mostly grapefruit then cedar with only a smidge of litsea in an attempt to hold the grapefruit)


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

If you already have them ready to go, I'd say... take them all. I'm not a seller, but I buy waaay too much at craft fairs. If I don't see a lot of a particular kind of product at a stall, I'll skip it. I think my assumption is that someone selling fifteen kinds of spice rubs must really know and be into spice rubs; folks selling one kind just do it as an after thought.  Plus, it will let you gauge the customers' desires for next time.


----------



## Carmen_Honey (Jun 30, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> If you already have them ready to go, I'd say... take them all. I'm not a seller, but I buy waaay too much at craft fairs. If I don't see a lot of a particular kind of product at a stall, I'll skip it. I think my assumption is that someone selling fifteen kinds of spice rubs must really know and be into spice rubs; folks selling one kind just do it as an after thought.  Plus, it will let you gauge the customers' desires for next time.


Thanks for the warm welcome

The spice rub idea is so true, i guess i never really put much thought into it before. 
well that settles it, ill just do it, if no one buys to the internet they go


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 30, 2015)

Carmen_Honey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> The spice rub idea is so true, i guess i never really put much thought into it before.
> well that settles it, ill just do it, if no one buys to the internet they go



Bring everything you can fit into your vehicle. Remember you don't have to have it all out. Your display might hold 5-10 of each of your soaps, but you can have 50 of each under your table. Keep your table fully stocked. The trick is to make your table appear full without looking cluttered. People love to see variety but you need a layout that is easy for the eyes to negotiate. 

Good luck.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2015)

I agree with the others.  I take 150-200 soaps to my markets each week. That doesn't include my other products.   Take as much as you can.


----------

